
NPR audio clip about Warren Avis, founder of Avis car rentals - jkush
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9833669
======
jkush
I heard this the other day and thought it was interesting enough to post.
What's cool was that when he founded Avis, there already were car rental
companies operating around the country but all their car rental lots were
located in downtown areas, far away from airports and travel hubs. Seems
obvious now, but he saw better ways to do car rentals. In short, he founded a
"me too" startup but he understood how to do it better.

